
Update: An Agreement with Monica Cellio - zimbu668
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/340906/update-an-agreement-with-monica-cellio?cb=1
======
phreack
This just reads like the absolute bare minimum lawyer speak said through
gritted teeth. Even Monica herself says "I can't comment further for legal
reasons."

Too little too late to make amends with the hurt community I'd say.

~~~
zozbot234
It lets Stackoverflow save face, in that they don't have to contend with the
claim that their policy may have been misguided in the first place. And it
introduces a bare-minimum "reinstatement" process, in case they screw up again
in the future. That's all there is to it.

------
threatofrain
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21900778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21900778)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21153224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21153224)

------
3JPLW
While it's great that Monica was able to arrive at a satisfactory agreement,
it's a damn shame for the rest of the community that it apparently included an
NDA clause.

That said, I could totally respect and understand a desire on Monica's part to
put this whole thing in the past.

------
mirimir
I certainly hope that they gave her some cash, at least. For pain and
suffering.

And I can understand why she wouldn't want to be a moderator again. Although
they could have at least just reinstated her completely.

Oh, and fired all the staff who screwed it up.

Edit: And yes, I know the argument for not firing people who make mistakes.
But the mistakes here were almost criminal.

------
evmar
As a person who doesn't use SO much, can anyone clarify why there's such a
seemingly passionate community of people still around to discuss this after
this mess? In particular, why do they continue to devote even more free labor
to the business rather than just exit and go contribute to something else?

~~~
rahuldottech
It takes years to make such a community, and there doesn't exist any one
alternative where all of us can move instantly.

And then there's the reputation of SE as a trustworthy network of high quality
content. Such a reputation also takes time to build.

While a few replacement platforms are in development, they aren't going to
take off anytime soon, and many community members (including me) just want SE
to go back to what it was a couple years ago, and before Sara Chipps (a
complete outsider) decided to cause all this drama.

~~~
K0SM0S
> many community members (including me) just want SE to go back to what it was
> a couple years ago

So say we all.

But that's not gonna happen, though, is it? If anything, the SE staff seems
onboard with the new way, actually doubling-down on it judging from the
legalese they've been serving ever since.

I agree with zozbot234, it _only_ takes years, it happens. Natural cycle of
creation / destruction, or rather things changing (sadly in business, usually
the more successful / corporate, the closer to the bottom we get generally but
that's besides the point I guess).

It all just reminds me that "this is why we can't have nice things" (fact:
it's not easy nor natural to run a corp like your local gaming club, spirits
and all), and that there's a reason why "new things" will keep emerging and
have that "freshness" about them, a circumstancial best-fit.

Hopefully we'll still be able to browse existing SE pages, but activity may
progressively shift elsewhere. And again. And again. Oh look, it's 2035
already.

------
sidcool
/r/OutOfTheLoop

Quick update anyone?

